
Apple, Set to Move to Its Spaceship, Should Try More Moonshots - doener
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/05/technology/apple-set-to-move-to-its-spaceship-should-try-more-moonshots.html?ref=business&_r=0
======
Wile_E_Quixote
Perhaps Apple should consider restructuring in a way similar to Alphabet. Take
big risks within individually branded subsidiaries. If a subsidiary startup-
like company fails, it disappears, and Apple can easily distance the parent
brand from the failure. If a moonshot subsidiary wins, Apple wins too, and
they've potentially created a new, valuable brand in the process.

Or maybe Apple should attempt a partnership with YC or some other incubator
(or perhaps even start their own iNCUBATOR). Apple has lots of money. They
need to take on riskier projects, but perhaps want to limit risk to public
perception from failed projects. So they fund startups and compensate YC for
vetting ideas and founder teams. In return, Apple gets equity and/or some kind
of acquisition option. More startups get to be funded, with more ideas and
founders getting tested, and YC reduces their risk of initial funding.

~~~
Razengan
> If a subsidiary startup-like company fails, it disappears, and Apple can
> easily distance the parent brand from the failure.

Trying things in secrecy has the same effect, and Apple already does that.

Tim Cook also said in a recent interview that they acquire a company almost
every 3-4 weeks.

